# Ross Goose Mounting Kit



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

I was just curious if anyone knew of any good ross goose mounting kits out there. I did a google search but couldn't really find anything. I figured Van ***** would have one, but they just have a flying snow kit. Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Is this your first attempt mounting a bird?

Are you mounting it flying or standing? There's a difference in flying bodies versus standing as well as what wires you're going to need.

No one makes a kit but I can direct you where to buy what you need.


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes this will be my first attempt and it will be standing. Thanks for any direction. I realize it will probably be ugly, but hey I wanna at least try it.


----------

